# Lakers Ask for Phil's Hand



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GREAT NEWS! It's now public that the Lakers want Phil to return.

This is an LA Times article dated for tomorrow's paper...

LINK

_Phil Jackson does not know if he is going to coach the Lakers again, but this much has become crystal clear — the Lakers want Jackson.

Laker assistant general manager Jim Buss told Jackson earlier this week that the Lakers wanted him to return, effectively turning a two-way street — Jackson needed to warm up to the Lakers and the Lakers needed to warm up to him — into a one-way avenue.

Jim Buss told Jackson he was speaking for himself, General Manager Mitch Kupchak and his father, Laker owner Jerry Buss._


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thats always nice to hear...the lakers being nice :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Best part of the article to me is this:



> Jackson has analyzed the plusses and minuses of the Laker roster in a meeting with Kupchak and has had a casual phone conversation with Kobe Bryant, but Bryant does not want a face-to-face meeting because he is concerned he would be blamed if Jackson did not take the job, regardless of Jackson's reasons.


And wasnt there a Phil Jackson thread for a reason?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This confirms what Lionel from LG has been saying for many months now. Dude knows his stuff.

FYI, Phil did his SportsZone interview tonight from the Lakers practice facility in El Segundo. That's something that makes you go hummmmmm.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wat interview? Explain to me since I in da MW yo!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wat interview? Explain to me since I in da MW yo!


Here: http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=1599&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Here: http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=1599&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


Thanks I'll go read that thread..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry, but it sounded like Lakers want to marry Phil... :rofl:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Sorry, but it sounded like Lakers want to marry Phil... :rofl:


Exactly. My guess is that he scoffs at the ring in hopes of getting something bigger and better next year.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Sorry, but it sounded like Lakers want to marry Phil... :rofl:


Well Jeanie does, and she's "Princess Laker" so that's close enough.

I really hope this doesn't drag on any longer than it has too because I'm sick of it. Whether he's coming back or not lets get this over with.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

:clown: IF SHE IS PRINCESS LAKER, THEN I AM OVERLORD LAKER, THE DAY IS COMING, GROUND COMMANDERS, PREPARE THE SOLDIERS...

JUST LIKE IN THE STARWARS, IM NOT THE TRUE OVERLORD OF THE LAKERS... THERE IS AN EMPEROR, AND HIS NAME, IS BILL WALTON!!!!!!!!!!!!


BILL WALTON, TRUE GOD AND LAKER LEDGEND!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

LakerLunatic said:


> :clown: IF SHE IS PRINCESS LAKER, THEN I AM OVERLORD LAKER, THE DAY IS COMING, GROUND COMMANDERS, PREPARE THE SOLDIERS...
> 
> JUST LIKE IN THE STARWARS, IM NOT THE TRUE OVERLORD OF THE LAKERS... THERE IS AN EMPEROR, AND HIS NAME, IS BILL WALTON!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Uhhh....Hmmmm, maybe I'm missing something, but Bill never played for the Lakers....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Uhhh....Hmmmm, maybe I'm missing something, but Bill never played for the Lakers....



UCLA,Lakers whats the difference??

I hope you guys are expecting a long honeymoon with Phil,cause this lockout gonna go at least till Sept :curse:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

PJ vs #8, should make great copy for Phils next book.


----------

